# gesuchte datei per batch datei verschieben



## pillendreher123 (10. Januar 2013)

hallo,

ich habe mich schon einige zeit mit dem problem auseinandergesetzt. Dabei bin ich aber an meine grenzen gestoßen. 
das problem ist einfach, ich möchte gern eine Datei, welche ich kenne, durch eine batch datei suchen und diese gefundene Datei anschließend in einen anderen ordner auf der selben festplatte vershieben. Dabei dürfte der code ja aus einer sucher per DIR bestehen und danach ein einfach MOVE befehl enthalten. Die einzige unklarheit die sich mir aufgetaen hat war, wie ich diese 2 befehle in einer for do(oder so) anweisung verknüpfe.

Beispiel:

datei.txt soll auf c:\suchen\ 
gesucht werden und auf 
c:\test\
verscoben werden

Bitte um hilfe bei meinem problem und verständliger Erklärung 
Danke schonmal im vorraus !


----------



## tombe (10. Januar 2013)

Denke das es so funktioniert:


```
if exist %c:\datei.txt goto gefunden
goto ende

:gefunden
echo die Datei ist vorhanden.
move c:\datei.txt c:\test\

:ende
```

Wird die Datei gefunden, erfolgt der Sprunf zur Marke "gefunden" und die Datei wird verschoben.
Wird die Datei nicht gefunden, erfolgt der Sprung zur Marke "ende" und fertig.


----------



## pillendreher123 (10. Januar 2013)

dankeschön für die schnelle antwort aber das löst das problem nur zum teil. Der punkt dabei ist, dass ich nicht weiß in welchem unterordner die Datei auf c:\ liegt , das bedeutet das ich sozusagen nicht nur c:\, sondern auch c:\benutzer\, c:\dokumente\,...
ansonnsten fukntioinert alles wie erwartet,
gruß pillendreher


----------



## hitolink (12. Januar 2013)

for /R c:\ %a IN (datei.txt) DO whatever 
glaube ich sollte es machen


----------

